# Basic Hand Woodworking Tools



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Please give me your list of basic tools if you had to work wood 
without power for the rest of your life...

I'm thinking about my "Bug Out Bag of Hand Tools"...

Thanks,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Lots and lots of time!  I run a small custom door business and I shudder to think of the old days before the straight line saw, multiple shapers, wide belt sander. Etc. 


Steve


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a pole or treadle operated lathe, and I'll be set.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Seriously I'd want a Japanese pull saw. Ryoba I think is its name. Even cheap ones are great. A couple of good chisels and a mallet. Block plane. Jack plane. Coping saw. Try square. Scraper plane. Carving tools. 

Don't forget super glue and Bondo !


Steve


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A hammer, a saw and a couple of screwdrivers would about exhaust my skills.....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

multi-tool
knife
rope or heavy cord
hand powered chain saw (I really don't know the name right now)


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hand drill?


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Don't forget a good sharpening system for all those tools!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A brace and Auger bits, a counter sink bit
A Back saw and Miter Box
A coping Saw
A crosscut Saw (set Teeth)
A rip saw
A Block Plane
A Jack Plane
A Rabbet Plane
A set of straight cut Chisels in widths from 1/8" to 1"
A set of gouges in various widths
A Spokeshave
A wooden Mallet
Screwdrivers
Wetstone and Hard Arkansas Stone
A leather honing strop
A Mitre square
A T Square
A Marking Gauge
A Pencil
Hammer, Nails, Screws.
Sandpaper various grits
File (triqngular small) for sharpening saws
Flat file fine tooth
Coarse wood rasp files,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> A brace and Auger bits, a counter sink bit
> A Back saw and Miter Box
> A coping Saw
> A crosscut Saw (set Teeth)
> ...


Lawdy, Pocket !!!!!... Looks like you're building an Ark... Do you know something we don't know.????.....:rotfl:


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Pocketfisherman said:


> A brace and Auger bits, a counter sink bit
> A Back saw and Miter Box
> A coping Saw
> A crosscut Saw (set Teeth)
> ...


 Excellent list. I would ad an Adze and a large 2" large slick chisel.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Texas Irie said:


> Excellent list. I would ad an Adze and a large 2" large slick chisel.


An Adze for sure to work with Raw Timbers. I was just going down the list of inventory from my Grandpa's toolbox. He was a cabinetmaker who migrated to the USA from Slovakia during the great depression.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

A bench vice might be nice...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is a lot to carry around.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> That is a lot to carry around.


LOL.. My thought as well. That's gonna be one helluva BIG tool bag....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. My thought as well. That's gonna be one helluva BIG tool bag....:rotfl:


why I listed the basic

I would suggest all these other tools, while very useful, should be placed in the "Bug Out Location(s)".


----------

